# Griggs Tuesday Nighters



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Due to unfortunate circumstances, this weeks tourney will be canceled. Most of the regulars that were there last week will know why. Should be back to normal by next week.


----------



## tlwildcard (May 11, 2008)

are you guys doing sundays


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

It is still up in the air. I'm waiting to hear back from Gary. For the last few weeks we and a few other boats have been fishing at Oshay, will continue to do so until the rest of the season is worked out, or until someone calls and complains about that one as well. I'll still be out there enjoying the good fishing regardless of those individuals.


----------



## tlwildcard (May 11, 2008)

is it a tournament if some whats the details


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

At this point I have no details other than to say a few boats (open to anyone) are fishing against each other from 7am to 1pm and will be there again this Sunday, until the rest of the season is settled. This is not to say that I am running this years G/O series.


----------



## tlwildcard (May 11, 2008)

i get it how much do you bet


----------



## chubs43235 (Apr 12, 2010)

you don't bet on fishing gatherings


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Tuesday evening is back on, and back to normal. The fish have really started biting well the last few weeks, and seeing some bigger fish as well. Hope to see you there.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

I'm in a different tourney at Oshay this Sunday, team bass extreme elite series, there will probably be between 30-35 boats. Looks like it's going te be crowded this Sunday.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Results for 5-11-10 are as follows.
19 boats, 44 fish weighed in

1. Al R & Don R 5 fsh 6.6lbs
2. Kenny B & Kurt M 5fsh 6.15lbs
2. Kevin M & Adam T 5fsh 6.15lbs
4. Joason F & Kyle H 4fsh 5.95
5.Marshall Y & Mike R 5fsh 5.2lbs
6. Cris M 4fsh 4.75lbs


----------

